# اللهجة اللبنانية: أنجق حامل نفسى



## Ala'

تقول الكلمات في أغنية "إنّي منيح" لمشروع ليلى:
كان بدّي غيّر العالم
مش عارف كيف العالم غيرنى
كان بدّي احمل السماء
وهلأ انجق حامل نفسى
قول إنّي منيح
قول إنّي منيح

وجدت "انجق" مكتوبة هكذا، مع إبدال القاف همزةً عند النطق كما الحال في هلّق – هلأ
فما أصل هذه الكلمة؟
أفهم من السياق أنّ المتحدّث بالكاد يحتفظ بنفسه ليُشغلها في هموم العالم الذي كان يحلم بإصلاحه.
ما مدى انتشارها؟ وهل من مثال آخر عليها؟
شكرًا.


----------



## barkoosh

إنّها شائعة الاستعمال، وهي بحسب المراجع كلمة تركية. وتأتي بمعنى "بالكاد" أو "بالجهد" أو "ليس أكثر" مع التشديد على فكرة القلة. مثلاً:
-  هالمعاش أنجق يكفّينا لآخر الشهر.
- الطبيب: إنت معك سكري. عم تاكل فواكه كتير؟ المريض: أنجق تفاحة باليوم.


----------



## Ala'

شكرًا على توضيحك barkoosh.


----------



## salutatout

اعتقادي أن هذه الكلمة هي باللهجة السورية


----------

